# Simple Wilted Spinach



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

1 bag baby spinach, prewashed
dab of olive oil, about 1 tbsp.
lots of garlic, minced
seasalt
fresh-cracked black pepper
-
heat oil in BIG pan; add garlic and cook down. add spinach and wilt just until a very bright green, turning frequently with tongs.
serve as is or with a little lemon juice.
can be used as a bed for fish, chicken, etc.


----------



## pdswife (May 22, 2005)

Paul is growing a ton of spinach in the garden this year.  
We'll be sure to try this one!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2005)

luvs - if you like sesame oil use a small amount - nice flavor!!  I always have to add salt to mine.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

my sesame oil went funky,, but that's sounds good, elf.
mine nees salt too, and pepper. thanks for reminding me, i'll go change it.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

I love wilted spinach! I like to add pine nuts to it as well.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

pds - since you've got tons of spinach coming your way (lucky duck!), Sierra posted 2 really good spinach recipes on this post:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10752


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jun 8, 2005)

I love creamed spinach, but I end up cooking about 15 orders per nite at work...that sorta dampens my enthusiasm to make it at home.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2005)

lol Rob - people always asked me since I cooked in a restaurant if I was super critical when I went out to eat - HECK NO, I was just so glad I didn't have to cook it!!!  You just want to put your feet up (and preferrably get them rubbed!!!) when you get home.  My DH rubbed my feet and my hands, both took a beating.

Thanks for editing your recipe luvs.  Sometimes someone will edit their recipe way down in a thread, which doesn't help if you don't read to the end.  I try to change them if I catch them but I know I don't catch all of them.  So, thanks for doing that, it is a tremendous help.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 8, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> pds - since you've got tons of spinach coming your way (lucky duck!), Sierra posted 2 really good spinach recipes on this post:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10752




Thanks, I'm heading over there now.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 8, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lol Rob - people always asked me since I cooked in a restaurant if I was super critical when I went out to eat - HECK NO, I was just so glad I didn't have to cook it!!! You just want to put your feet up (and preferrably get them rubbed!!!) when you get home. My DH rubbed my feet and my hands, both took a beating.


 
elfie, a serious question (for once).  i was picturing you working and was wondering if you'd ever found it difficult in a professional kitchen reaching things like pots and utensils with your height. i know, i know, it sounds like i'm joking, but i'm serious. the reason i ask is i just saw a piece on tv about a restaurant for handicapped people. that is, for handicapped people to work, as hosts, waiters and chefs; not just to eat. the kitchen was especially designed with workstations for short people, i.e. people in wheelchairs. 
i was just curious if you ever had a problem with something like that since most professional kitchens that i've been in have a shortage of space, so every inch to the ceiling is utilized. 
dw and i kind of have a similar problem. all of the lower cabinets are always jammed, the higher ones empty. i tend to put lesser used things higher up in the kitchen cabinets, but dw is only 5 feet tall, so she gets annoyed trying to reach them. if it were up to her, no cabinet shelf would be higher than 6 feet from the floor. or i would be at her bekon call 24/7 to fetch them...


----------



## luvs (Jun 22, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Thanks for editing your recipe luvs. Sometimes someone will edit their recipe way down in a thread, which doesn't help if you don't read to the end. I try to change them if I catch them but I know I don't catch all of them. So, thanks for doing that, it is a tremendous help.


 
you're welcome.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey luvs I made this last night!!  It was wonderful.   I added some onions
with the garlic.   We'll have more tomorrow.  Paul loved it.  THANKS!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2005)

lol bucky - pretty much everything was in reach for me even at 5' tall.  Those that weren't were reachable with just a one-step step stool.  The only thing on the line that I had trouble with was the very top shelf that held extra plates and ramekins.  Someone would have to grab those and bring them down to the regular shelf.  Our pots and pans were stored within tiptoe height on a shelf right above the stove/grill/griddle/fryer and also right under the counter.  I'd say there were maybe 5 shelves in the whole kitchen/prep/storage area I couldn't reach comfortably - but the step stool helped.

I like the idea of a kitchen being accessible to shorter heights - a wheelchair accessible kitchen would be very interesting to see.


----------



## cats (Jun 30, 2005)

Made this last night with fresh spinach from our garden. I also added sauted fresh mushrooms. We love fresh spinach and additionally use it alone for salads or mixed in with our garden salad lettuce.


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2005)

pds, cats, i'm glad you guys tried it out!
i'll have to try it with onions, pds. i've put shallots in it before, and onion powder other times, but not regular onions.
sounds good!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 30, 2005)

I made fish last night luvs that had a butter, lemon, salt, pepper and garlic sauce on it.
I made your recipe in the same pan that I used to make the sauce, with out washing it first. It gave the spinach just a slight lemon flavor. Wonderful!! 

Cat's I bet it was great with mushrooms in it too....  unluckily for me hubby, really doesn't like mushrooms.


----------

